# new camera, new questions



## paigew (Jul 23, 2013)

I am the proud new mama of a mark iii :heart: . It is amazing. And holy custom functions!! I don't even know where to begin. I got my bbf set up this  morning but I have lots to do! I am having trouble figuring out the meter. On my rebel, as I adjusted the iso the meter moved automatically. With the mark I look through viewfinder while adjusting iso and meter doesn't change...not until I press the shutter. So how do I get it to move by itself?


----------



## kathyt (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats. This might help explain a couple things. I don't remember alot of the way I set mine up, I just know it works the way I want.  Canon EOS 5D Mark III AF and Custom Function Settings


----------



## paigew (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Kathy! That looks super helpful


----------



## ronlane (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats on the Mark iii.


----------



## MarshallG (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats! I recently moved from an old Rebel to a 7D. I love it, but it's a big move. 

My advice is don't use any custom functions, just shoot lots of pictures. As you take pictures, as you think of things you wish it did or ways you wish it worked, write it down. There's almost surely a Custom Function for that.

Canon designed the camera so that the default custom function settings are what they think you'll like the most. You'll figure out what you want over time. Just make sure you get outside for the next sunset, and get ready to underexpose it. 

Oh, and RAW is the only way to go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paigew (Jul 23, 2013)

MarshallG said:


> Congrats! I recently moved from an old Rebel to a 7D. I love it, but it's a big move.
> 
> My advice is don't use any custom functions, just shoot lots of pictures. As you take pictures, as you think of things you wish it did or ways you wish it worked, write it down. There's almost surely a Custom Function for that.
> 
> ...



hmmmm well I don't really think that is the way to go haha. I already know how I want things, just gotta figure out how to do it. I have figured out quite a few things already  This new camera is fun  @KathyThorson what focus mode do you have yours set to. Single point or single point-spot?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2013)

This is the modern equivalent of big brother hand-holding, and ought to help you set the 5D-III up for easy use during your getting to know it phase.  Canon 5D Mark III User's Guide

And yes, I am serious. Pay attentiuon to what he has to say, but feel free to set the camera to RAW, or RAW+JPEG. I honestly believe that shooting RAW + JPEG is worth the effort many times, especially if you bother to set a *newer-generation camera* up for some of the advanced image processing modes and the various picture styles. Also, at higher ISO values in bad light, it seems that many of the newer-generation cameras can apply in-camera noise reduction and apply an appropriate tone curve to the shots, so that the in-camera JPEG file can actually look a lot better than what "many people" can achieve in raw development.

Of course, "experts" with vast amounts of skill with Noise Ninja and Nik software NR programs will be able to do better...but I still think it's often well worth it to shoot RAW + JPEG, and see exactly what the camera can do...newer cameras have come a long,long ways...


----------



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree with Derrel 100% on the "shoot RAW+JPG" suggestion.  Makes life a LOT easier many times.


----------



## paigew (Jul 23, 2013)

Thats funny. I just argued with my husband about this last night. He thought I should do both (jpeg + raw) as well. I thought, what is the point, just adds more work sorting through etc . Speaking of shooting both, any specific CF card recs? 

I'm feeling good about mr mark now, I have applied a nice amount of custom settings and my meter is working just how I like it now :er: Now to tackle the focus system preferences 

Thanks for that link Derrel! I'll check it out now!


----------



## MarshallG (Jul 23, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I agree with Derrel 100% on the "shoot RAW+JPG" suggestion.  Makes life a LOT easier many times.


All of the jpeg processing feature settings are stored as meta data with the RAW file, so they'll appear as the default when you view the RAW image. At least, all the settings I've tried are there -- lens correction, the Picture Mode, etc. if I shoot black and white RAW, that is what I see in the RAW file and that is what will be exported by default. 

There may be one or two missing settings, but I don't think there are. 

I don't like to get into "right and wrong" arguments with people, though. Obviously, the camera gives you the choice for a reason, and if RAW+JPEG works for you, go for it. I don't like it because it slows camera performance and it's a big pain to manage on the computer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 23, 2013)

paigew said:


> I am the proud new mama of a mark iii :heart: . It is amazing. And holy custom functions!! I don't even know where to begin. I got my bbf set up this  morning but I have lots to do! I am having trouble figuring out the meter. On my rebel, as I adjusted the iso the meter moved automatically. With the mark I look through viewfinder while adjusting iso and meter doesn't change...not until I press the shutter. So how do I get it to move by itself?


Congrats...did you get the 1Ds mark III or the 1D mk III? :er:
Oh....you got the 5D mark III.  

Sorry, but it's a pet peeve of mine when people just call their 5D by it's 'mark'....forgetting that other models have the same mark designations.   :greenpbl:


----------



## paigew (Jul 23, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > I am the proud new mama of a mark iii :heart: . It is amazing. And holy custom functions!! I don't even know where to begin. I got my bbf set up this  morning but I have lots to do! I am having trouble figuring out the meter. On my rebel, as I adjusted the iso the meter moved automatically. With the mark I look through viewfinder while adjusting iso and meter doesn't change...not until I press the shutter. So how do I get it to move by itself?
> ...



Ha! Well, I see where you are coming from there 

Here is one of my very first photos. Taken last night, the second the battery was charge (which so happened to be golden hour/bed time)  



first photos with mark iii by paige_w, on Flickr


----------

